# Carry-Lite Deluxe Full-Body Field Canada Decoys



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey i was wondering if anyone has or used Carrylites Deluxe Field Decoys. They are pretty cheap for 12 and i was going to save up for some to add to the spread of Carrylite shells (24). Are they good, where can you get them for the best deal?

Thanks, 
WingedSHooter


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

How much are we talking about as "Cheap"?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i just realized what ur talking about but 54.99 for 3 is cheaper than bigfoots and GHG's


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

$239.99 a dozen for dese Carry-Lite FB's. Not so cheap but cheaper than Foots and GHG


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Id rather spens a little extra dough and go for durability and realism: Bigfoots or GHG all the way!
:lol:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Watch for a sale, right now on the Cabelas website you can get Avery's for only $120 per 6. That is what you should get if price is what you are worried about.

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20833&hasJS=true


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Sportplast makes collapsable full bodies @ cabelas fro $59.99 a dozen. Look pretty good and are on the website.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

6 new GHG for $100 online plus $15 for shipping, not cabelas though. Cableas only has Actives for 119.99 on line but maybe find some feeders/lookers in the stores?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Quackkills9 said:


> 6 new GHG for $100 online plus $15 for shipping, not cabelas though. Cableas only has Actives for 119.99 on line but maybe find some feeders/lookers in the stores?


That's a pretty darn good price!

Wow... too bad you can't find feeders too...


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

to bad there only active...id rather have about 4 feeders and 2 active or calling.

The reason im looking for carrylite is because will it matter if they match? Like the shells would match the full bodies etc?


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

It doesn't matter if they "match" as long as they look good. I would go with foots or GHG. If you watch the classifieds on this site you can get them for a really good price sometimes. You just have to keep your eye on it and have the cash ready.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks, i thought it wouldnt matter if they matched


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Ben- I was saying that they didnt have any feeders available online on Cableas but I got some feeders/actives from ebay for 109.99 (not 100, sorry) but I was saying that if I go to Cabela's, maybe find some feeders for 119.99. I dont know if you misunderstood me or but I thought I'd clarify this. Not a bad deal though.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I know for a fact they have feeders at the stores


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

they do man just not on sale!


----------

